# Herpin' Pics



## DanTheMan (Feb 8, 2010)

Some herps found over two nights recently. Unfortunately not all animals could be photographed. Despite it being a herping trip, I reckon the Dingo's were the highlight! Love 'em. (no photo's)

Rough Scaled











Bandy with irregular blotch















Washed out, blurry pics of a Golden Crowned










BTS















Carpet










Pinkie, one of like.. 5 or 6 we found one night? Do know Matt?


----------



## Mudimans (Feb 8, 2010)

Is that the pink tongue that made a mess of Matts hand? That was funny  Love the Brown tree, so cute


----------



## DanTheMan (Feb 8, 2010)

It is the culprit! The one that gave him an infraction! Never get tired of the old Brown Tree's, should be able to head out as soon as we get back from our trip DB so keep an eye on that inbox of yours from the 28th!


----------



## it_slithers (Feb 8, 2010)

Gotta love the bandies!!!


----------



## Dukz13 (Feb 8, 2010)

great pix wer bouts did u go?


----------



## -Matt- (Feb 8, 2010)

Yep that was the pink tongue that bit me and then dominated my hand! I'm pretty sure it was 6 pinkies that night (5 normal, 1 patternless).
Nice pics too!


----------



## DanTheMan (Feb 8, 2010)

I suck at typing, "do know Matt?" a "you" in there wouldn't hurt. Should have seen Matt cry when the pink tongue clipped his finger, it was hilariousness! 

Picks are half ****d, but out west I'll take about 34 pictures of each animals to make sure a few turn out.


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Feb 8, 2010)

Love that 1st roughy pic Dan.
How long was the bts?


----------



## DanTheMan (Feb 8, 2010)

ssssnakeman said:


> Love that 1st roughy pic Dan.
> How long was the bts?



Uuuummm... Matt how many feet was it?


----------



## -Matt- (Feb 8, 2010)

ssssnakeman said:


> Love that 1st roughy pic Dan.
> How long was the bts?


 
Baz, seeing Dan seemed to miss learning measurement when he was at school I'll answer...I think thats the first bts we found so I reckon it was just under 4 foot.


----------



## DanTheMan (Feb 8, 2010)

Google search: measurement conversion

4 foot converted to 2010's units of metres = 1.22M, you're probs right right Matt.


----------



## -Matt- (Feb 8, 2010)

DanTheMan said:


> Google search: measurement conversion
> 
> 4 foot converted to 2010's units of metres = 1.22M, you're probs right right Matt.


 
Of course I'm right, I came first in my year 12 maths class


----------



## DanTheMan (Feb 8, 2010)

As did I. Well I don't know about 1st but I had passed maths by midyear which was convenient as I'm not a fan of exams. But in NZ we go to year 13... So pretty pointless. During year 13 I was hear playing with snakes.


----------



## Fuscus (Feb 9, 2010)

Good shots. The roughy was a find!


----------



## MatE (Feb 9, 2010)

Nice find guys,you must be loving the move up to gods country Matt?And also Matt "HARDEN UP"lol.And if it was so bad how come no pics of all the blood lol.


----------



## -Matt- (Feb 9, 2010)

MatE said:


> Nice find guys,you must be loving the move up to gods country Matt?And also Matt "HARDEN UP"lol.And if it was so bad how come no pics of all the blood lol.


 
Haha Mat. Yep I'm loving it so far!

Have you ever been bitten by one of those things? They pack a fair bit into those tiny jaws lol, there was a pic that was posted in another thread but I got in a bit of trouble for posting it....


----------



## MatE (Feb 9, 2010)

Mattsnake said:


> Haha Mat. Yep I'm loving it so far!
> 
> Have you ever been bitten by one of those things? They pack a fair bit into those tiny jaws lol, there was a pic that was posted in another thread but I got in a bit of trouble for posting it....


Im not that silly lol.You got in trouble for posting a bite pic wow.Anyway enjoy the herpin in qld.


----------



## DanTheMan (Feb 9, 2010)

Mmm not really a bite pick, it was the other end of the lizard that did the damage.


----------



## -Matt- (Feb 9, 2010)

MatE said:


> Im not that silly lol.You got in trouble for posting a bite pic wow.Anyway enjoy the herpin in qld.


 
Nah not a bite pic, the pink tongue pretty much offloaded its own weight in crap all over my hand...I posted that but apparantly it was offensive, oh well. Cheers mate.


----------



## Tuatara (Feb 9, 2010)

Love those pics of the Rough scaled Matty... looks like you puppies have been having fun xo


----------



## -Matt- (Feb 9, 2010)

Tuatara said:


> Love those pics of the Rough scaled Matty... looks like you puppies have been having fun xo


 
Better give the credit of that pic to Dan lol ....I didn't even get to see it


----------

